# $53 Billion for HSR



## Hanno (Feb 9, 2011)

As we have heard in the news the Obama administration is still very much pro high speed rail and will budget $8 billion for this coming year. Of interest was that Biden outlined three types of rail with top speeds of 90, 125 and 250 MPH.

Do you really think this will happen with all the budget problems?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 9, 2011)

I dunno, but it's being discussed here:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/36414-53-billion-more-for-railway-projects/page__pid__273401#entry273401


----------

